# why cant i gain weight



## kojaxkid (May 13, 2010)

Ive been training for 5 months now, eventhough my strength is improved alot my muscle hasnt grown much, for some reason my body doesnt build muscle well, i admit my diet doesnt have enough calories but i have plenty of protein, for some reason my belly gets big really quick and i always have this bad body composition, my neighbour whos a the same age and is skinnier than me started later and his already got bigger arms, i asked him about his diet and its pretty same as mine. I think there is something else wrong other than my diet and exercise but i dont know what, any ideas?

i do 6-10reps to failure, 3 days a week.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

kojaxkid said:


> Ive been training for 5 months now, eventhough my strength is improved alot my muscle hasnt grown much, for some reason my body doesnt build muscle well, i admit *my diet doesnt have enough calories* but i have plenty of protein, for some reason my belly gets big really quick and i always have this bad body composition, my neighbour whos a the same age and is skinnier than me started later and his already got bigger arms, i asked him about his diet and its pretty same as mine. I think there is something else wrong other than my diet and exercise but i dont know what, any ideas?
> 
> i do 6-10reps to failure, 3 days a week.


Answered your own question.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol fuking eat till you feal sick then force a bit more down lol


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Its your diet most likely, what did you eat today?


----------



## kojaxkid (May 13, 2010)

even though it aint that much calories it still enough to put on some mass, like i said my friend its around the same as i do and his shown much more improvement on his size.


----------



## kojaxkid (May 13, 2010)

i eat half the plate meat and the other half rice x4 and 2 weight gainers that are 380 calories each. am 66kg now.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

post up your daily diet

what did you eat yesterday ?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

If your friend is getting bigger then you, eating pretty much the same, then his training is better. Post your diet and training regime.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just because your friend gains on a certain amount of calories, don't mean you will


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

If you know you aren't consuming enough then that's where you need to start

Read up on training as you may not be training in the right way

Everyone develops at different rates

You may have grown and not noticed it as you see yourself everyday


----------



## kojaxkid (May 13, 2010)

i do 3 exercises for each muscle like for chest i do bench, incline and decline, 3 sets of 6-10. I eat 3 eggs 2 toasts for breakfast then i eat half the plate meat (e.g. chiken breast) and the other half rice and some fruit juice 4 times a day. i eat two weight gainers each 380 kcal.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Eggs: - every day

Lean Meat: Chicken, Turkey, Beef - every day

Fish: Makerel, Salmon, Tuna

Carbs: Oats - every day

Fats: Nuts, Olive Oil (also obtained from oily fish) - every day

Plus plenty of vegetables and fruit and you're onto a winner. If you eat some form of fish and another meat plus eggs for breakfast you have 3 of your 5-6 meals sorted. Re-address your diet, work out your macro's and exact calorie counts. Yes it's a ball ache but it's the only way to be sure.

Ditch the gainers and eat some real food.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't compare yourself to your friend. My gym partner doesn't know what a good diet is and drinks 6 cans of lager most nights yet has a great lean body with massive arms. I know I'm going to end up leaner and bigger in the end now that I am eating properly but still frustrating how easy he gains!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

When I say leaner I mean just as lean but bigger.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BennyC said:


> Eggs: - every day
> 
> Lean Meat: Chicken, Turkey, Beef - every day
> 
> ...


Follow that ^^^^^ and see where you are in 6 weeks :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

kojaxkid said:


> i do 3 exercises for each muscle like for chest i do bench, incline and decline, 3 sets of 6-10. I eat 3 eggs 2 toasts for breakfast then i eat half the plate meat (e.g. chiken breast) and the other half rice and some fruit juice 4 times a day. i eat two weight gainers each 380 kcal.


How much chicken?

How much rice?

is that it?

what about fats?


----------

